# Let's see your paracord projects!



## randallss7

Just finished these two knives with paracord wrap, tonight,


----------



## alarmguy38

Those are awesome.. I'm in Muskogee, i can field test one for ya...:wink:


----------



## Quackersmacker1

My wrist strap on my bow.


----------



## PowerLineman83

Not the most impressive thing I've ever seen done with paracord, but, once I pop a bootlace in my work boots it gets replaced with paracord! Best bootlaces I've EVER had.


----------



## Chats80

Just ordered some paracord last night. I have a few projects that i want to do. i'll post pics later in the week.


----------



## jmasiakos

Here's my wrist sling project. Really fun and easy to make once you get the hang of it


----------



## steelers86

The one on the pen knife is nice because it extends the grip for my pinky.


----------



## walnuts4x4

not finished with the way the sling attaches... looking to make a quick release so I can take the sling off once I am in my stand and had these clips laying around...


----------



## bowpro34

Absolutely cool stuff! How would a new guy go about learning to do this stuff?


----------



## BowBoy78

Wallnuts,
That sling that you built, how much rope is in that sling?
I just recently started making and selling wrist straps, lanyards, and dog leads and i figured out that all these projects take a bunch of paracord...


----------



## bowtechman88

Here is the wrist sling I made. Made a few bracelets too


----------



## madstop14

bowpro34 said:


> Absolutely cool stuff! How would a new guy go about learning to do this stuff?


There is a ton of video on youtube, hardest thing I made was a monkey fist


----------



## woodsman70

BowBoy78 said:


> Wallnuts,
> That sling that you built, how much rope is in that sling?
> I just recently started making and selling wrist straps, lanyards, and dog leads and i figured out that all these projects take a bunch of paracord...


We have to thank Iceman2383 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVfrSJJEWsA http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunter4e


----------



## woodsman70

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## prairieboy

randallss7 said:


> just finished these two knives with paracord wrap, tonight,
> 
> View attachment 1294367
> View attachment 1294370


sweet!


----------



## jmasiakos

woodsman70 said:


> We have to thank Iceman2383 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVfrSJJEWsA http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunter4e


Thanks Iceman2383. That's where I learned how to do it.


----------



## walnuts4x4

BowBoy78 said:


> Wallnuts,
> That sling that you built, how much rope is in that sling?
> I just recently started making and selling wrist straps, lanyards, and dog leads and i figured out that all these projects take a bunch of paracord...


I honestly don't know exactly.... had a large ball of OD green 550 chord I got for free and used almost all of it..... I remember laying it out and it went from my office to my bedroom... so probably 35-40 ft... and it was double that length... I know it took me 3 days to finish it


----------



## catfishmafia76

BowBoy78 said:


> Wallnuts,
> That sling that you built, how much rope is in that sling?
> I just recently started making and selling wrist straps, lanyards, and dog leads and i figured out that all these projects take a bunch of paracord...


I built a sling for my shotgun and it took 80' of paracord. I ended up trying it into a ball to do my weaving then would undo it as I needed more. It was kind of a p.i.a but I love the idea of having 80' of paracord in an emergency.
I have also made a sling for my 4yr old sons bb gun. I did it with a round stich and then used a cobra stich for the wider part that sits on his shoulder. It came out very nice and I made it long so it can be transfered to a 22 when he gets older (the extra hangs off the stock end and looks nice). There are very cool projects for paracord out there.


----------



## isda

here is what I just finished! its for my rampage xt


----------



## jmasiakos

Hey that looks like mine! Give it back! :angry7: LOL!


----------



## HawgEnvy

madstop14 said:


> There is a ton of video on youtube, hardest thing I made was a monkey fist


lol. I don't think i'm co-ordinated enough for that. I've tried a couple and they don't turn out. I can't figure out how to keep the layers from overlapping.


----------



## TheHunter831

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## TheHunter831

Here's some more.


----------



## cableslide

here are a few of mine


----------



## jmasiakos

Love the bino strap!! (picture on left) What method did you use to make that strap?


----------



## cableslide

jmasiakos said:


> Love the bino strap!! (picture on left) What method did you use to make that strap?


its a cobra braid over 2 strands of paracord


----------



## rxgac

Any every make a lanyard for fly fishing using para? Seems like something that could be done.


----------



## copperman

those knives are pretty cool looking but, how the heck you ever get all the blood off the handles?


----------



## wvridgerunner

Here's a small sample of some of my work...


*Knife Lanyards*




















*Neck Lanyards*




















*Keychains*








































*Wrist Slings*


----------



## jmasiakos

cableslide said:


> its a cobra braid over 2 strands of paracord


I thought it was but was not sure. Thanks!


----------



## rezeen6.5

Where are you guys getting all your chord at I think I'm ready to get started. Mike


----------



## sneakysnake

Check VT army navy surplus. They got good price's and desent shipping cost.


----------



## 10point1

I make alot of different things,Just tried my luck at making myself a belt.I think it came out good for the first one.The end could use a little refining and the loop but i like it and it works awsome.


----------



## jmasiakos

rezeen6.5 said:


> Where are you guys getting all your chord at I think I'm ready to get started. Mike


I got mine at Robbie outdoors on eBay. Good prices and free shipping.


----------



## tman704

I've been thinking of trying some of the paracord weaving, I think they are pretty interesting. Without giving up any trade secrets is there any good "how to" literature to experiment with. I have a few books on knots, don't remember any weaving in them, I will recheck. Any recommendations?


----------



## Skunkworkx

Yes, thankx 60X and Iceman 

View attachment 1298330


----------



## bowpro34

rezeen6.5 said:


> Where are you guys getting all your chord at I think I'm ready to get started. Mike


*Here is the 60X thread here on AT for Paracord (62 colors and counting)...*
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1688076
10' $3.15tyd
25' $4.50tyd
50' $6.50tyd
100' $9.95tyd

Offering quantity discounts on orders over 300'

Here is the eBay store for paracord and all kinds of accessories...
http://stores.ebay.com/60X-Arrows-N-Strings


----------



## bowpro34

Amazing stuff guys! I can't believe all the cool projects. I'm thinking a gun sling needs to be in the works. (although a keychain may be more my speed).

Also thought of doing a couple belts to match my spot and 3D bows.... now the gears are turning!


----------



## HawgEnvy

are any of the monkey's fists weighted with the ball bearing?


----------



## string snapper

My belt i use for my quiver and of course a matching braclet







One of the collars that i made







Then one of my many wrist sligs i have made


----------



## wvridgerunner

HawgEnvy said:


> are any of the monkey's fists weighted with the ball bearing?


I use a 1" core of either wood or a steel ball bearing.


----------



## 22engine

My buddy is really good at that stuff how would I go about telling him to make me a bow wrist sling? I know they aren't expensive but he would do it for free.


----------



## deerstuffer

HawgEnvy said:


> are any of the monkey's fists weighted with the ball bearing?


Ball bearings , marbles, dice, anything you want


----------



## Sling_King

Gator hunter bracelet and a rifle sling I made for a buddy. It's on his .17hmr. I didn't choose that crappy tape though. Ha ha.



"Two is one, one is none."


----------



## hocomohunter

First two paracord projects. Need some practice but its fun!


----------



## TheHunter831

Sling_King said:


> Gator hunter bracelet and a rifle sling I made for a buddy. It's on his .17hmr. I didn't choose that crappy tape though. Ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> "Two is one, one is none."


haha...

That gun sling would take forever! How long did it take you? And how much paracord did you use?


----------



## Sling_King

It took way too long! Ha, about 3 hours. So much cord, I wouldn't hesitate to pull someone out of the mud with it! About 66 feet worth. I haven't made another since, just because it took so long. 



"Two is one, one is none."


----------



## Geeman

*Alpha Dog Custom Creations*

see the website alphadogcustom.webs.com


----------



## 724wd

for those looking for tutorials.... http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/


----------



## wvridgerunner

Here are a couple other custom items I've made. I no longer make any of these (mainly because of the time involved).

Necklace...









Eyeglass Lanyard...










Here's an Ocean Plait Mat I made using Reflective Paracord. I use it to keep my keys, phone, knife etc. from scratching the dresser when I empty my pockets.


----------



## absolutecool

madstop14 said:


> There is a ton of video on youtube, hardest thing I made was a monkey fist


Me too!!! The dang monkey fist baffles me!! I made one, took me all day and I am carrying it!!! I just can't figure it out...


----------



## absolutecool

I have made two rifle slings...sure couldn't do that for a living....it takes too long and I probably have 100 ft of cord in mine but I didn't measure...it took forever because of the rope you have to weave with, you have to ball it up to get it to weave....

I made a simple release laynard last night. I got the know right going thru the release and just hooked the other end to a clip so I don't have to worry about loosing it!!


----------



## absolutecool

Simple but effective


----------



## mmowen01

Upgraded my standard slings with a cobra stitch


----------



## Krypt Keeper

I make wrist slings and sell them locally, but have done a few other things with paracord. Did my grip and covered my String stopper arm. 

on my guardian I used white cord, dipped into black dye and left it in at different times, then dipped my leather into it to make it black also. sorry for crappy pic..


----------



## wvridgerunner

*Here's a bracelet I did the other day in WVU colors:*











*It has a knot-and-loop closure, instead of the standard plastic buckle normally used.*


----------



## BuckyHunter13

Made a few to anticipate the inevitable when the white gets dirty. I would've just bought one but figured it'd be better to spend $20 and have 10 slings than buy one sling for $15, especially with white involved.


----------



## JMedlin0511




----------



## jbassett

wvridgerunner, I've been looking for the same type of snap/release that you show in your necklace but couldn't find them. Could you tell me where they are available? I really like that necklace, by the way!


----------



## Progulf7

I like making these knives with paracord starting with an underwrap for nice padding and locking them down really tight


----------



## wvridgerunner

jbassett said:


> wvridgerunner, I've been looking for the same type of snap/release that you show in your necklace but couldn't find them. Could you tell me where they are available? I really like that necklace, by the way!


I get mine from Lighthound: http://www.lighthound.com/Lanyard-Break-Away-Connector_p_737.html


----------



## murk_man2001

Here's my watchbands.
.









HTC 4 Tapatalk


----------



## murk_man2001

Here's some bracelets as well; I get all my supplies from supply captain.com. Great site, its got it all!!!









HTC 4 Tapatalk


----------



## bowpro34

I can't believe all these great projects! Nice work guys


----------



## TheHunter831

Some more slings.


----------



## jmasiakos

My first bino paracord strap.


----------



## StevenT

I didn't make but wish I had one


----------



## dmgiss

I am trying to come up with a paracord bow sling or carrying strap for over the shoulder. Anyone make one?


----------



## bckhntr

Here's a laynard I made for a friend of mine.

3 strands orange and 1 strand black.


----------



## bckhntr

dmgiss said:


> I am trying to come up with a paracord bow sling or carrying strap for over the shoulder. Anyone make one?


I've got an idea floating around in my head for one. Will post pics if it turns out the way I think it will.


----------



## wsbark01

Can someone help me please? I want to make a over the shoulder bino strap. I want to do a 4 strand round braid with about 12in of cobra braid in the middle. I know its about 5in of para cord per inch of cobra braid but how much cord per inch on round braid? WV can you help me? anyone?


----------



## greenhead2492

I always just use way more than enough. it really sucks spending hours on a braid to just run out, unfortunately I don't know the numbers


----------



## PowerLineman83

My new sling... nothing special, but, I like it


----------



## wvridgerunner

wsbark01 said:


> Can someone help me please? I want to make a over the shoulder bino strap. I want to do a 4 strand round braid with about 12in of cobra braid in the middle. I know its about 5in of para cord per inch of cobra braid but how much cord per inch on round braid? WV can you help me? anyone?


You'll need about 1.5" of each strand per inch of diamond braid. Be sure to add a few extra inches of cord, so you'll have enough to grab onto when getting close to the end.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Nothing new but my 2 daughters are having fun building the wrist slings and I build the leather brackets.























Hutch


----------



## l3rian

I saw a post by someone that made a thread, looking for someone thats made a strap for a release. There were a few of three and four finger releases, but I am wondering if anyone has ever made one for a hunting release? If you have, how did you do it and does it work good?


----------



## PowerLineman83

l3rian said:


> I saw a post by someone that made a thread, looking for someone thats made a strap for a release. There were a few of three and four finger releases, but I am wondering if anyone has ever made one for a hunting release? If you have, how did you do it and does it work good?


I replaced the strap on my Scott release. It was fraying and needed to be changed out and I had some para cord laying around. I use this release for hunting and it works great.


----------



## smithte426

is there anyone that does these in western new york shoot me a PM i want a two bow slings


----------



## wsbark01

smithte426 said:


> is there anyone that does these in western new york shoot me a PM i want a two bow slings


For the price of 2 slings you could buy your self the cord to make numerous slings. If you are wanting to not fool with making your own ask wvridgerunner, just a few lines up, he makes some great ones!


----------



## cableslide

here is a pic of my turkey carrier


----------



## TheHunter831

That is really neat^^^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wsbark01

wvridgerunner said:


> *Here's a bracelet I did the other day in WVU colors:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It has a knot-and-loop closure, instead of the standard plastic buckle normally used.*


How do you make that clean of a knot for the bracelet?


----------



## wvridgerunner

wsbark01 said:


> How do you make that clean of a knot for the bracelet?



It's a lanyard knot. If you google 'lanyard knot tutorial', you should be able to find plenty of tutorials.:wink:


----------



## TheHunter831

Where did you get that "mini paracord" at?^^


----------



## atom11

Nothin new just a couple bracelets, bow wrist slings, and some bino straps


----------



## TheHunter831

TheHunter831 said:


> wvridgerunner, Where did you get that "mini paracord" at?^^


??????


----------



## TheHunter831

Here are some of my latest......


----------



## Deer_Sniper

wvridgerunner said:


> Here's a small sample of some of my work...
> 
> 
> *Knife Lanyards*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Neck Lanyards*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keychains*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrist Slings*


awesome work that sling is killer, where did you find the skulls.....


----------



## muck

Do you guys use a templet to make the leather sling piece so clean looking?


----------



## wvridgerunner

TheHunter831 said:


> ??????


You can get the micro paracord from 5staredc on Ebay. It's sometimes hard to find certain colors in stock, so get them while you can.:wink:




Deer_Sniper said:


> awesome work that sling is killer, where did you find the skulls.....


I get most of mine from Scott at The Lanyard Zone: www.thelanyardzone.com



muck said:


> Do you guys use a templet to make the leather sling piece so clean looking?


I created my own shape and had a die made, so all of my pieces are machine clicked, and look exactly the same.


----------



## fallhunter

I have no smrats. I wish I could do this stuff. Where would I get some paracord?


----------



## TheHunter831

fallhunter said:


> I have no smrats. I wish I could do this stuff. Where would I get some paracord?


You could get paracord from many online stores, such as: (my fav) Amazon, or ebay, paracord planet, and many others.


----------



## wsbark01

Thanks to wvridgerunner, a man who makes money from this stuff and not afraid to give us tips, and a little free time due to my dads open heart surgery, I made a few items!


----------



## fallhunter

this is cool stuff


----------



## big buddha

how do you make stuff like this? is there some kind of guide to making **** with paracord? just curious because this is some pretty cool stuff


----------



## TheHunter831

big buddha said:


> how do you make stuff like this? is there some kind of guide to making **** with paracord? just curious because this is some pretty cool stuff


YouTube videos.....and a lil know how.


----------



## 2robinhood

cool stuff


----------



## wsbark01

big buddha said:


> how do you make stuff like this? is there some kind of guide to making **** with paracord? just curious because this is some pretty cool stuff


Yeah I found out how to make the knots from you tube then just put it all together!


----------



## S_Workman8520

wvridgerunner said:


> Here's a small sample of some of my work...
> 
> 
> *Knife Lanyards*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Neck Lanyards*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keychains*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrist Slings*


That bow sling with the skulls is the sickest thing I have ever seen! Nice work! LOVE IT!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

The Zebra is here, Okay Zebra wrist sling!














How about a watermelon








Hutch


----------



## AlaskaFlyerFan

wvridgerunner said:


> I created my own shape and had a die made, so all of my pieces are machine clicked, and look exactly the same.


I want to place an order on your website but I need help. I'm color blind as hell. What colors do you recommend for a wrist sling for a realtree APG camo bow?


----------



## BlueDevil

It looks like you joined the diamond braid in a loop by making a 2x4strand diamond loop, looping the clasp, and then working back up with a cobra stitch. Is that what you did? Trying to make one for my range finder lanyard.



bckhntr said:


> Here's a laynard I made for a friend of mine.
> 
> 3 strands orange and 1 strand black.
> 
> View attachment 1311985
> 
> View attachment 1311988
> 
> View attachment 1311993
> 
> View attachment 1311995


----------



## bckhntr

BlueDevil said:


> It looks like you joined the diamond braid in a loop by making a 2x4strand diamond loop, looping the clasp, and then working back up with a cobra stitch. Is that what you did? Trying to make one for my range finder lanyard.


I watched some videos on 8 strand braiding and trying to duplicate that as best as I could. Took a several attempts to get it to look half way decent. If I remember correctly, I ended up taking 2 strands from one side and wrapping them around 2 from the opposite side and from there, I just followed a video on 8 strand braiding. As I went down, I started dropping off strands and ended up with 2 strands that went around the clasp and did the cobra stitch up from there. All the cut ends are all behind the cobra so the only ends you will see on this are at the end of the cobra stitch from the clasp. 

This was the video I was following along with - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT6u-uetGNY


----------



## BlueDevil

Hey, thanks for the tip and the video! 



bckhntr said:


> I watched some videos on 8 strand braiding and trying to duplicate that as best as I could. Took a several attempts to get it to look half way decent. If I remember correctly, I ended up taking 2 strands from one side and wrapping them around 2 from the opposite side and from there, I just followed a video on 8 strand braiding. As I went down, I started dropping off strands and ended up with 2 strands that went around the clasp and did the cobra stitch up from there. All the cut ends are all behind the cobra so the only ends you will see on this are at the end of the cobra stitch from the clasp.
> 
> This was the video I was following along with - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT6u-uetGNY


----------



## Raymond 1

Hey, has anyone ever made a Binocular Shoulder Harness using para-cord?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## wsbark01

Raymond 1 said:


> Hey, has anyone ever made a Binocular Shoulder Harness using para-cord?
> Thanks,
> Raymond


12 post up is a picture of the ones that I made for my son and I.


----------



## boweng

Here is my big project. I made this sling with about 80ft of paracord with a wide soloman braid. The front end was wrapped around a pipe and then fed through the loop on the gun and snaked through itself. The butt stock end was made extra long to allow for it to be adjusted as needed. I lashed the loop together including running the cord through to assure it doesn't slip. Then to keep the loop from flaring out and possibly getting hung on something I put a turks knot around it. I may add another at a later point. My whole goal was to be able to remove or adjust the sling relatively quickly. I'd say I can do so in about ten minutes or less.


----------



## Skunkworkx

WOW !!!!

GREAT work on those braids.


----------



## bckhntr

dmgiss said:


> I am trying to come up with a paracord bow sling or carrying strap for over the shoulder. Anyone make one?


Here's what I came up with. I didn't have enough of the desert camo so I had to use some black on the buckles. I would have preferred to have an all solid color but it is what it is.


----------



## randallss7

I get what little paracord I use from a Army surplus store its .06 a foot. I finished this knife tonight and put a paracord lanyard on it I believe its a spiral knot


----------



## militaryhunter

I am in the process of making a couple of the wrist slings but can't find the leather blanks anywhere. Do you know where I can get them or fill me in on how to make one. Thanks in advance......


----------



## shootbowtech

on the net type in belt blanks u can find all sizes and lenths


----------



## howardyudoing

I use paracord on parachutes. :set1_draught2:


----------



## militaryhunter

What size (width) works the best?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

1 3/4 works for me. Here is a link to buy some. http://www.ebay.com/sch/landco317/m.html?item=110792536837&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&var=410051002448&rt=nc&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562 Here is a pic of my zebra










Hutch


----------



## Edge32617

Not the best or _craziest_ sling but I enjoyed making it!

* the colors are suppose to resemble "Lost Camo" with Mathews bows... ??? lol, not sure if I got that?


----------



## LH survivle bra

*Ajustable bino strap*

Was wanting to add a pic of the ajustable bino strap I made but i can't do it from my iPhone. But if anyone wants to see it. Its on my Facebook page. Search for Long Haul Survival Bracelets™ I posted 2. Both ajust from 72 inches down to 50 inches. Let me know what you think. Thanks.

"To win the game if survival. *You must be in it for the long haul."™


----------



## 2robinhood

LH survivle bra said:


> Was wanting to add a pic of the ajustable bino strap I made but i can't do it from my iPhone. But if anyone wants to see it. Its on my Facebook page. Search for Long Haul Survival Bracelets™ I posted 2. Both ajust from 72 inches down to 50 inches. Let me know what you think. Thanks.
> 
> "To win the game if survival. *You must be in it for the long haul."™


Nice, but there is no picture. LOL


----------



## redyak3

Edge32617 said:


> Not the best or _craziest_ sling but I enjoyed making it!
> 
> * the colors are suppose to resemble "Lost Camo" with Mathews bows... ??? lol, not sure if I got that?


That's some nice work esp. the tooling!


----------



## rfmarshall

I am impressed, all great looking projects.


----------



## rfmarshall

I am impressed, all great looking projects.


----------



## bass11.11

Wow! Y'all are talented. Great post....


----------



## TrykonSniper79

My paracord call lanyard


----------



## TJK

Nothing new just some slings but most of my paracord comes from Brad

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160801842143?var=&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160729127520?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## howe0772

All very impressive!


----------



## redyak3

Finished first cobra stitch, thanks Iceman for the great youtube vid!


----------



## brandonxc

my first paracord experiments


----------



## lovetohunt93

Awesome thread!


----------



## jhunter13

Goes on my quiver belt at shoots to hold my bow.


----------



## deertick

jhunter13 said:


> Goes on my quiver belt at shoots to hold my bow.
> View attachment 1381641


Did you bend it before or after


----------



## jhunter13

Before. I used a coat hanger. Makes the weave tighter.


----------



## Curtdawg88

Here's a wrist sling I made recently. 








And a bino sling I made 















I've also made several duck call lanyards but I don't have any pics handy. 

The best way to get started is get some paracord and watch a bunch of YouTube instructional videos. That's what I did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msrebel78

Slings I made.....

<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/dixie122978/?action=view&current=dbcb27f6.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/dixie122978/dbcb27f6.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>my bow sling

<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/dixie122978/?action=view&current=bf522073.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/dixie122978/bf522073.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>one of my sons sling

<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/dixie122978/?action=view&current=8edcc2cb.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/dixie122978/8edcc2cb.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>my husbands sling

<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/dixie122978/?action=view&current=cf441138.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/dixie122978/cf441138.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>my other sons sling


----------



## msrebel78

Guess I don't know how to post pics lol


----------



## wvridgerunner

msrebel78 said:


> Guess I don't know how to post pics lol


Here you go... nice work.


----------



## msrebel78

thanks!!!...let me see if i can post one.... here is another sling i made


----------



## jhunter13

msrebel78 said:


> thanks!!!...let me see if i can post one.... here is another sling i made
> 
> View attachment 1382263


What type of stitch is that? It looks great


----------



## msrebel78

I don't really know I just was experimenting lol


----------



## LH survivle bra

*adjustable bino strap*







here is that adjustable bino strap that couldn't be seen. check it and other things out at http://www.facebook.com/csb.by.robert


----------



## LH survivle bra

post the pic of the bino strap you couldn't find. its on page 5 on this forum. but it is on my fb page. you may not have scrolled down far enough. http://www.facebook.com/csb.by.robert thanks


----------



## LH survivle bra

*ajustable bino strap*

here are some pics of an adjustable bino strap showing the range of adjustability.


----------



## Curtdawg88

LH survivle bra said:


> here are some pics of an adjustable bino strap showing the range of adjustability.
> View attachment 1383929
> View attachment 1383931


Very nice! That took some time to braid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elky_Man

A couple of bow wrist slings I've made for friends. One with a wood grain finish on the leather strap.























A couple of basic bracelets


----------



## kimmiedawn

this is one of many projecst I make. Along with bracelets, wrist slings, necklaces keychains and lanyards
This is bino sling with belt hook to hang them from


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

The wrist sling above is one i made, it's my version of Ridgerunners "twisted cobra" i would ask that no one anyhow i made it, i will not give directions out of respect for Ridgerunners business


----------



## wvridgerunner

[email protected] said:


> The wrist sling above is one i made, it's my version of Ridgerunners "twisted cobra" i would ask that no one anyhow i made it, i will not give directions out of respect for Ridgerunners business


Very nice work... it's a quite simple design after you figure it out:wink:


----------



## [email protected]

wvridgerunner said:


> Very nice work... it's a quite simple design after you figure it out:wink:


Yeah it is, but it was a pain in the ***** trying to figure out.


----------



## Sandcutoutdoors

Curtdawg88 said:


> Here's a wrist sling I made recently.
> View attachment 1382033
> 
> 
> And a bino sling I made
> View attachment 1382034
> 
> View attachment 1382035
> 
> 
> I've also made several duck call lanyards but I don't have any pics handy.
> 
> The best way to get started is get some paracord and watch a bunch of YouTube instructional videos. That's what I did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome looking! Just one quick question what type of braid did you use for the bottom picture, the lanyard?


----------



## Black Knife

I learned how to make bullwhips last summer and have made a few:


----------



## callmecamo

Wow, those leather straps are nice! Interested in making another???


----------



## strummer

Black Knife said:


> I learned how to make bullwhips last summer and have made a few:


 do you sell them ? looks freaking awesome


----------



## Black Knife

Thanks. I've traded three of them for custom knives. Each one takes about 15-20 hours to complete.


----------



## YankeeRebel

I make these Finger Slings out of Para-Chord. :thumb:


----------



## UncleBoo

Made these for mine and my GFs dogs this weekend. MS State and Southern MS colors.


----------



## Pitthuntr

My Bow sling. I also make braclets, key chains, dog leashes, dog and cat collars, and I have also made a rifle sling.


----------



## Bigdaddy55021

I just finished a curb strap (horse tack).


----------



## UncleBoo

Here are a few wrist slings I've made as well.


----------



## scotty624

UncleBoo said:


> Here are a few wrist slings I've made as well.


love the bottom one, how'd ya do it?

Scotty


----------



## BowBoy78

woodsman70 said:


> We have to thank Iceman2383 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVfrSJJEWsA http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunter4e


hahaha! thats who i learned from too! haha:darkbeer:


----------



## BowBoy78

if you go to my facebook page "Paracord Productions" i have my stuff on there
http://www.facebook.com/paracordproductionscustom?ref=hl


----------



## UncleBoo

scotty624 said:


> love the bottom one, how'd ya do it?
> 
> Scotty


I used a snake knot. That was the first one I've tried like that, and I will say I am stoked at how well it came out.

Snake Knot vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLxPyp9o7dU

Here is another pic of the sling on my bow.


----------



## CaArcher

I used paracord to tie my bottle of coolant to my spare tire in my XJ. :wink:


----------



## scotty624

UncleBoo said:


> I used a snake knot. That was the first one I've tried like that, and I will say I am stoked at how well it came out.
> 
> Snake Knot vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLxPyp9o7dU
> 
> Here is another pic of the sling on my bow.


i know how to do the knot, i have a bracelet with the snake knot, i just wanna know how ya went from the roudn braid to the snake knot then back to the round braid,

Scotty


----------



## UncleBoo

scotty624 said:


> i know how to do the knot, i have a bracelet with the snake knot, i just wanna know how ya went from the roudn braid to the snake knot then back to the round braid,
> 
> Scotty


I gotcha. I just braided the 4 strands of round braid until I was ready to do the Snake Knot, then pulled the 2 black strands as a core, and started the snake knot around them, keeping everything really tight, and just continued down on down with the snake knot. When I was done, I just started back into the round braid, and just kept it real tight.

I have another one like this to make for someone, just waiting on my paracord order. I will try to take some pics when I do it, and will post them up. It really isn't too hard at all.


----------



## scotty624

UncleBoo said:


> I gotcha. I just braided the 4 strands of round braid until I was ready to do the Snake Knot, then pulled the 2 black strands as a core, and started the snake knot around them, keeping everything really tight, and just continued down on down with the snake knot. When I was done, I just started back into the round braid, and just kept it real tight.
> 
> I have another one like this to make for someone, just waiting on my paracord order. I will try to take some pics when I do it, and will post them up. It really isn't too hard at all.


alright, pics will deffenetly help some,

Scotty


----------



## 14medlak

When you're making a wrist sling, can you use just a normal braid or does it have to be diamond?? I'm making an all black one and wanted to know. Thanks.


----------



## BowBoy78

14medlak said:


> When you're making a wrist sling, can you use just a normal braid or does it have to be diamond?? I'm making an all black one and wanted to know. Thanks.


i havent tried anything but a diamond braid but i would think with the round diamond would be much easier for the fact it would be easier to do a zebra weave over and would go into your leather piece a little easier


----------



## 14medlak

How do you make the wrist strap stay up?? Mine just falls down?


----------



## Rockjock

14medlak said:


> How do you make the wrist strap stay up?? Mine just falls down?


The tighter the braid the stiffer the sling will be. May just need to braid it tighter???


----------



## daltongang

My Cub Scout den wants to make some bracelets. Looks like I need to start practicing.


----------



## JMedlin0511

UncleBoo said:


> I used a snake knot. That was the first one I've tried like that, and I will say I am stoked at how well it came out.
> 
> Snake Knot vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLxPyp9o7dU
> 
> 
> Here is another pic of the sling on my bow.


i can do the snake knott but how do you add it to your diamond braid....


----------



## jareed58

Great Thread. I made this last year. I like pulling all the center strands out, before starting, to make it less stiff.


----------



## Deers1ayer

Jarred58 but then I'df you need it for survival you do not have all the inner cords


----------



## UncleBoo

JMedlin0511 said:


> i can do the snake knott but how do you add it to your diamond braid....


The diamond braid is only on the ends. I braided the diamond braid until the end was long enough, then tied the starting knot for the snake knot around the two center strands, and then continued the snake knot until it was the length I wanted, then I went back to the diamond braid to finish it up.


----------



## UncleBoo

14medlak said:


> How do you make the wrist strap stay up?? Mine just falls down?


Depends on which knot/braid you are using, but most of the time you just keep the braid really tight. Mine in the pic is actually resting on my cables.


----------



## JMedlin0511

UncleBoo said:


> The diamond braid is only on the ends. I braided the diamond braid until the end was long enough, then tied the starting knot for the snake knot around the two center strands, and then continued the snake knot until it was the length I wanted, then I went back to the diamond braid to finish it up.


thats what i figured you did...how many feet of the 4 strans each was it...


----------



## UncleBoo

JMedlin0511 said:


> thats what i figured you did...how many feet of the 4 strans each was it...


The 2 center strands were about 3.5 ft each, and the strands used for the snake knot were 8 ft each. I had just a little left over, but better to have leftover than not enough.


----------



## UncleBoo

scotty624 said:


> alright, pics will deffenetly help some,
> 
> Scotty


Scotty, here are pics of how I did it.

Braided down until I was ready to start the snake knot.










Tied the starting knot around the center strands









Continued with the snake knot









Done withe the snake knot, long strands outside, short inside.









Finish up with your round braid.


----------



## scotty624

UncleBoo said:


> Scotty, here are pics of how I did it.
> 
> Braided down until I was ready to start the snake knot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tied the starting knot around the center strands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continued with the snake knot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done withe the snake knot, long strands outside, short inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish up with your round braid.


Thanks uncle, i really apperciate it, ill deffently be tryin that when i get a lot nore neon green and black paracord,

Scotty


----------



## redbirdsfan44

Key chain lanyard with carabiner


----------



## MeatSeakerX2

Lot of cool ideas on here!!


----------



## ebeveridge

here are the handles and wheel in my truck.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

*What kind of stitch was used on this wrist sling?*

I was wondering if anyone knows what kind of stitch was used on this wrist sling?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scotty624

X-Shooter-GB said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows what kind of stitch was used on this wrist sling?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


looks like a normal cobra braid just with a green strand goin in slanted but i don't know cause it looks like it's a part of the whole sling,

Scotty


----------



## buckman2591

X-Shooter-GB said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows what kind of stitch was used on this wrist sling?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


That's definitely not a cobra braid sir. You can tell by the stitching on the outside


----------



## [email protected]

That's a single Genoese bar with an extra piece of cord going through every other loop on either side, I'll post a pic as soon as I figure out how to from my tablet


----------



## [email protected]

Here are two examples and a third that is similar to Ridgerunners twisted Cobra


----------



## [email protected]

*More paracord stuff*

Here are a few other things I've made


----------



## fisherboy_01

where abouts do you guys buy your paracord? i cant find it anywhere


----------



## buckman2591

Usually campingsurvival.com, can get 1000ft of black for >$50


----------



## Venom518

could anyone tell me how to make a recurve stringer out of para cord? this stuff looks great


----------



## Scott D.

bowpro34 said:


> A good buddy of mine has been selling a ton of paracord here on AT and eBay. I'm embarrassed to say I never heard of this stuff until now but have been seeing lots of cool projects online. Let's see what our AT gurus have brewing at home!
> 
> Show us your pics and tell us newbies how to get started!
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/60X-Arrows-N-Strings (60X eBay store)




Good ebay link, just bought some in desert camo.


----------



## Scott D.

fisherboy_01 said:


> where abouts do you guys buy your paracord? i cant find it anywhere


Dude, go to the First post and click on the link, it's so simple a -_- _-_ can do it.


----------



## UncleBoo

fisherboy_01 said:


> where abouts do you guys buy your paracord? i cant find it anywhere


Try www.shoprobbys.com, and us the code 10offrope. It's the cheapest I've found it, and they have a bunch of colors.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

Thanks Iceman2383 for a great tutorial!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVfrSJJEWsA


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

*Bino Shoulder Sling*

Bino Shoulder Sling


----------



## 60 X's

PowerLineman83 said:


> Not the most impressive thing I've ever seen done with paracord, but, once I pop a bootlace in my work boots it gets replaced with paracord! Best bootlaces I've EVER had.


If you take a light coating of bowstring wax on them..they will stay pretty tight and more water proof!


----------



## buckman2591

Thank you for the tip


----------



## Joey233




----------



## Dirtbily

This is a tomahawk I did for my instructor


----------



## jschulz70

Been making these for years for friends, family, and a few local archery shops and one in Canada.


----------



## jschulz70

Few others


----------



## alicencyberland

murk_man2001 said:


> Here's some bracelets as well; I get all my supplies from supply captain.com. Great site, its got it all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTC 4 Tapatalk


what is the knotting on the green one that is amazing. i'm a fan of big chunky bracelets and had been wanting to make something for myself that uses a LOT of paracord.


----------



## Chall08

Wrist sling and a blue line key chain


----------



## Chall08

Rifle sling


----------



## SouthernTact

I am looking for a lime green and back tactical paracord sling... if anyone has one or wants to make one i will gladly pay for it... please Pm me with info..


----------



## TheHunter831

SouthernTact said:


> I am looking for a lime green and back tactical paracord sling... if anyone has one or wants to make one i will gladly pay for it... please Pm me with info..


Pm sent


----------



## huntertibbs

I made these passenger handles for my ATV, they just attach to the rear luggage rack









Marines don't die, they go to hell and regroup


----------



## Raymond 1

X-Shooter-GB said:


> Bino Shoulder Sling


What are the weaves that you used for your Bino Shoulder Sling?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## thunder_sticks

alicencyberland said:


> what is the knotting on the green one that is amazing. i'm a fan of big chunky bracelets and had been wanting to make something for myself that uses a LOT of paracord.


That is a just a double wide Solomon Bar(Cobra Stitch). Makes for a great quick to build wide bracelet. Adding beads and other items on them works well too.


----------



## catfishmafia76

Dirtbily said:


> This is a tomahawk I did for my instructor
> View attachment 1495138
> 
> View attachment 1495137
> 
> View attachment 1495148


DUDE! That is truely impressive. Great work.


----------



## Raymond 1

jareed58 said:


> Great Thread. I made this last year. I like pulling all the center strands out, before starting, to make it less stiff.
> 
> View attachment 1451370


What is the ratio of para cord to inch of watch of strap?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## TheHunter831

My sling and a couple shed antler carriers.





















sorry for the bad pics


----------



## Raymond 1

TheHunter831 said:


> My sling and a couple shed antler carriers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad pics


Good idea, I am in the process of doing the same for my set of rattling antlers. Right now I have a piece of rawhide lace holding them tide together.
Raymond


----------



## mainjet

Not a big deal but it is my first one. I made this bow sling today and I want to make a shoulder sling for it also.


----------



## gwinnraptor

Buying a mile or so of paracord now. Great projects and ideas guys!


----------



## uno676

Is there a good book with how to do some of these projects or is it find it on the Internet or somebody you know?
Thanks 😉


----------



## gwinnraptor

My first one, made a few bracelets today and decided to give it a whirl. I am very happy with it.

The only thing i will do different next time is weave more main cord. I started wondering if it was going to end up being too short. I also was having a hard time burning the end and keeping all 4 cords together.


----------



## Znaint

Made my son a pacifier tether hahaha


----------



## buckman2591

Starting my next project with 76 feet of cord!


----------



## Raymond 1

Znaint said:


> Made my son a pacifier tether hahaha


LOL good idea LOL. I think I would have made it in a round braid maybe to make it a little more flexible, but a good idea, LOL.
Raymond


----------



## Raymond 1

buckman2591 said:


> View attachment 1603653
> 
> 
> Starting my next project with 76 feet of cord!


What is your next project?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## buckman2591

A binocular strap


----------



## huntin4hitters

uno676 said:


> Is there a good book with how to do some of these projects or is it find it on the Internet or somebody you know?
> Thanks 😉


YouTube!


----------



## iwasaseabee

Just another sling but hey I made it!!


----------



## ttub3

I am making a strap for my rangefinder. What is a good way to attach the rangefinder to the strap? I have a Leupold RX 600 and it needs a small string. I just can figure out a good way to connect the small string to the strap that looks good. I tried a split ring but it would not fit and also tried a small zip tie but I didn't like it. 
Thanks!


----------



## buckman2591

Pull the center out of the main cord, and melt it. Melt the tip of the cord, Get your fingers wet while the cord is still melting and work the tip of the cord out to a long point. Make sure you give yourself Plenty of extra cord as your main line!


----------



## jamesmc

Here are a few bow slings....


























Duck call lanyards.....


















Some bracelets....


----------



## nick_mur

Sling for my A2









Sling for my daughters 10-22 that my daughter stained with rit dye









Approx 120' of cord in each one....looks like spaghetti all over the living room when I'm tying them!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jskeen

A few paraprojects from the past;

The original, and still one and only!... The Beeracus! Like an abbacus, but helps you keep track of something much more important (when it's time to put another case of Lone Star in the fridge to get cold, that is)









My Rastamon coozie, works best with red stripe cans.









My last batch of slingshot ammo pouches, just before I sent them off to my retailer.









A recent custom slingshot with matching ammo pouch and adjustable lanyard









A previous batch of ammo pouches and other assorted bits and bobs









A can coozie, safety glasses lanyard and sleeve for AA maglight in desert camo and black, and a "tactical humidor" for a buddy who wanted to keep his stash well protected.









Another slingshot, pouch and lanyard set;









Jah Mon, round pouch with drawstring, and flat pouch with neck lanyard. 









a couple more maglight sleeves









Part of my cub scout Blue and Gold Banquet project, oh, and a new hatband for my second best Stetson Open Road too.


----------



## uno676

I did a wrist sling for my bow and the cobra weave has a twist to it. Like a helical shape. Is this because I'm doing it to tight? Thanks for feedback


----------



## jamesmc

uno676 said:


> I did a wrist sling for my bow and the cobra weave has a twist to it. Like a helical shape. Is this because I'm doing it to tight? Thanks for feedback


Its because you did the knot all on one side. You have to alternate sides.

James


----------



## uno676

jamesmc said:


> Its because you did the knot all on one side. You have to alternate sides.
> 
> James


I think I know why then I stopped a couple times and I might of done the same side two times in a row.


----------



## uno676

Thanks that fixed it


----------



## Henrycountykid

Rangfinder lanyard






Bow sling


----------



## Fortyneck

jskeen said:


> A few paraprojects from the past;
> 
> The original, and still one and only!... The Beeracus! Like an abbacus, but helps you keep track of something much more important (when it's time to put another case of Lone Star in the fridge to get cold, that is)...


Love the beeracus, is it just me or does yours go to 40? :mg:


----------



## squach14

youtube works pretty good but if you know somebody who can do it just ask them


----------



## jskeen

Fortyneck said:


> Love the beeracus, is it just me or does yours go to 40? :mg:


Well, not when I use it. It counts in sixpacks, five green knots, and on the sixth I slide the green back up and a black down, repeat 3 times. When you slide the tan knot down, go move the cold case from the middle shelf to the top shelf, move the warm one from the bottom shelf to the middle, and put a hot case off the stack in the cabinet on the bottom of the fridge. Put cold beer from top case in coozie, and slide all beads back to the top. Repeat as necessary


----------



## Bowfinger63

just a few slings and bracelets, keychains and stuff. 
Made walking stick wrapped with stripped paracord for my Sister. with some Turks Head knots in the colors of Her husband, son, And Our Father's Military Service with pins to represent. I'll post pics when I find them.


----------



## bro2032

Made this yesterday for my black riser/ AP limb, Elite Answer..























BRO


----------



## ngriffith12

That gun sling is incredible!


----------



## Markwell

I have found some decent tutorials on this page:
http://www.squidoo.com/paracord-projects


----------



## bigcypress15

bckhntr said:


> Here's what I came up with. I didn't have enough of the desert camo so I had to use some black on the buckles. I would have preferred to have an all solid color but it is what it is.
> 
> View attachment 1336762
> 
> 
> View attachment 1336763
> 
> 
> View attachment 1336764
> 
> O
> View attachment 1336774
> 
> 
> View attachment 1336775
> 
> 
> View attachment 1336774


How much would you charge to do the exact same but where its black paracord, use a royal blue paracord?? AWESOME WORK!!


----------



## UncleBoo

Here are some turkey totes I have made for folks for this spring.


----------



## ThomVis

Markwell said:


> I have found some decent tutorials on this page:
> http://www.squidoo.com/paracord-projects


I like the video and following discussion on telling fake paracord from real. Later saw that the wikipedia page showed the same thing.


----------



## Bowfinger63

*some more stuff & my Sister's walking stick*

Found the pictures of my Sister's walking stick, that I said I would post, plus a few more of my wrist slings.


----------



## cutter10x

ive made some bracelets, lanyard for my work IDs, sling for my binos. this was my first attempt at a duck call lanyard i think it turned out great.


----------



## booppr

nice work everyone!!! got some paracord and i made some webbing for my yak-tracks when the rubber broke. no pictures though :/


----------



## blackmagic79

UncleBoo said:


> Here are some turkey totes I have made for folks for this spring.


Can anybody tell me how to make a loop like that with the cobra braid? I've made some long pieces but cannot figure out how to attach itself to make the loop. Thanks


----------



## Tman21

Does anybody make paracord dog collars? Saw some at Walmart today but would rather buy one from someone on here. It would be for a german shorthair. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## Maverick351

if anyone on here makes custom bow carrying slings like an over the shoulder type please let me know as I am looking to purchase one


----------



## thunder_sticks

A few of my recent projects with paracord.


----------



## K.G.K.

Haven't seen this stitch too often...my own design. A little more flexible and comfortable on the wrist. This is a great thread. Very talented and imaginative people out there!


----------



## UncleBoo




----------



## Gumbo860

^^ Love that weave UncleBoo, is that the River bar? Makes me want to make a new wrist sling!


----------



## jrdrees

Cool stuff here!


----------



## UncleBoo

Gumbo860 said:


> ^^ Love that weave UncleBoo, is that the River bar? Makes me want to make a new wrist sling!


That's a shark jawbone knot. Hands down my favorite for a wrist sling, it just plain looks cool.


----------



## Gumbo860

UncleBoo said:


> That's a shark jawbone knot. Hands down my favorite for a wrist sling, it just plain looks cool.


It's definitely slick! Way smoother than my cobra sling... I don't have the patience now to make that one though, LOL


----------



## Nubster

First sling I've tried...turned out alright I think...


----------



## BlazinBreezy

Heres my first. I have a cpl more to make, friends keep asking me to make them some. Just waiting on supplies!! Addicting to say the least!


----------



## UncleBoo

Gumbo860 said:


> It's definitely slick! Way smoother than my cobra sling... I don't have the patience now to make that one though, LOL


Believe it or not, to me, it's actually an easier knot to tie, than the cobra knot.




Nubster said:


> First sling I've tried...turned out alright I think...


Looks dang good, put you a couple of pieces of 3/8" shrink tubing on the ends, and it will protect your ends from ever coming unbraided.


----------



## buckman2591

UncleBoo said:


>


Trying to figure that braid out


----------



## Khrome83

Read this thread and got inspired. Made my first thing a watchband. The band I had was metal, and breaking the pins. Already went through 4 pins, so I decided to give it a try.

Wish I would of ordered some black also, but only ordered orange.


----------



## cowboytex15

K.G.K. said:


> View attachment 1756758
> View attachment 1756752
> View attachment 1756759
> 
> 
> Haven't seen this stitch too often...my own design. A little more flexible and comfortable on the wrist. This is a great thread. Very talented and imaginative people out there!


Im really interested in learning how you made that stitch and was wondering if you have or could make a video of how you did it if you don't mind

Thanks
Jason


----------



## cowboytex15

Made my first wrist sling tonight thought it turned out alright


----------



## K.G.K.

cowboytex15 said:


> Im really interested in learning how you made that stitch and was wondering if you have or could make a video of how you did it if you don't mind
> 
> Thanks
> Jason


Thanks...I'll see what i can do.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboytex15

K.G.K. said:


> Thanks...I'll see what i can do.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Sweet thanks


----------



## BlazinBreezy




----------



## Raymond 1

Khrome83 said:


> Read this thread and got inspired. Made my first thing a watchband. The band I had was metal, and breaking the pins. Already went through 4 pins, so I decided to give it a try.
> 
> Wish I would of ordered some black also, but only ordered orange.


Where did you learn how to make a watch strap? Is there a weblink that you can post? I have a watch and need to make myself a strap.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## easyeriq

YouTube has all sorts of videos for all sorts knots. TIAT has a lot of good instructional.


----------



## Raymond 1

easyeriq said:


> YouTube has all sorts of videos for all sorts knots. TIAT has a lot of good instructional.


Thanks, I found one, much appreciated.
Raymond


----------



## LivingInVane

Marked


----------



## Nubster

New key fob I made last week for my new truck...







And a simple "Skinny Sling" I made...


----------



## BlazinBreezy

A few more I have made. Have a couple more in the making!


----------



## Dema




----------



## Khrome83

Raymond 1 said:


> Where did you learn how to make a watch strap? Is there a weblink that you can post? I have a watch and need to make myself a strap.
> Thanks,
> Raymond


Used this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRe7ddxi0N8


----------



## Dema

New bow new wrist strap


----------



## dberg76

Saved


----------



## Cjohson

I have a friend who braids them onto custom etched beer mugs for bars. People get to pick whatever colors they want. Selling like hotcakes.


----------



## Jesse1143

This was my first project!


----------



## messe93

Bow, Bino, Range Finder and Arrow Puller slings. :usa2:


----------



## jrdrees

Great work here guys! lots of new ideas!!


----------



## Thee Reaper

I got bite by the paracord bug to this is my main bow havent done any for backup


----------



## S_Workman8520

Piranha knot!! Very cool!! I make a TON of these for people!! Everybody loves them!!


----------



## Miller6386

Very cools stuff here... I will be wrapping (or trying to) my bow grip and hopefully making a few of those can coolers.


----------



## blueidexx

how much materal is needed for bino straps is it really 1 ft of material for 1 inch of length


----------



## buckman2591

The measurement is pretty close to that


----------



## jwilson48

has anybody tried adding metal coat hanger to the inside of their diamond braid wrist sling to make the wrist sling stay up on its own? just a thought but i'm not so sure it would work. i have paracord on the way, but haven't tried making anything with it yet


----------



## yzingerr

Khrome83 said:


> Used this video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRe7ddxi0N8


Thank you! I've been planning on making a paracord wrist strap!


----------



## yzingerr

This was a good one too:


----------



## buckman2591

Haven't used coat hangers, but I have used 12-14 guage wire and it worked well


----------



## blazer29

bro2032 said:


> Made this yesterday for my black riser/ AP limb, Elite Answer..
> View attachment 1616486
> 
> View attachment 1616489
> 
> View attachment 1616491
> 
> 
> 
> BRO


Is that the snake knot??


----------



## atom11

My recent paracord project!


----------



## Dakota6gun

This is on a recurve. Converted an old Hoyt Gamegetter compound riser into a recurve. 

Wanted a really clean wrist sling. I find the leather "butterfly" with all the extra sling sticking through to be clunky looking. 

Made this from 20' of black para chord. 



One end has a single loop of chord, the other has two loops. Sized them to slip snugly over the stabilizer. 

Very clean. Also rotates to just the right angle when around my wrist.


----------



## pegleg1az

Now this one I need info for my wife to do... could you PM me on this?, [how to] or were to get the info to do it,, She is a horse nut. this would be a neat gift and project to do...
VERRY NICE!




atom11 said:


> View attachment 1888923
> My recent paracord project!


----------



## twesterfield

Does anyone have a trick or tip on how to manage paracord when working on a project? I'm in the process of making a binocular sling, and i've got about 60' of each color. Split in half that leaves me with 4 separate 30' sections to try and manage. I keep getting my cord tangled as i work through my braids, but the best i've come up with for now is winding up the excess and putting a hair tie around it. 


Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## b0w_bender

posted this on another thread but might as well share here too.
Surgical tubing and para-cord makes a great set of eye glass holders.


----------



## atom11

pegleg1az said:


> Now this one I need info for my wife to do... could you PM me on this?, [how to] or were to get the info to do it,, She is a horse nut. this would be a neat gift and project to do...
> VERRY NICE!


Hey pegleg, I just sent ya a pm with some info on how I went about making it






This is what it looks like on him taken last summer, sorry about the fly net haha


----------



## pegleg1az

Wife saw it. Lov's it. I like the adjustability like we use to have back home years ago. 
Looks great and thank you for the info. Pm was returned back already.
This is going to be our first project to make chilling at nite. Teach her a hobby.

Thanks again Atom11


----------



## huntergm1

*Grip on Nuclear Ice*

My sons new bow handle.


----------



## kmeininger

I saw all the good stuff you guys were making so I thought I would give it a go.

My first attempt at something, I broke the baby's little noise maker so i fixed it with a monkey fist and bar, she loves this thing.







Here is my sinching strap for our new camera. I got diamond knots at the end and a salomon bar for the wrist.













The bow sling, I have a trad bow so no mounting holes so I made a turks head knot to a royal crown sinet to a salomon bar strap, works great but I'm not sold on the colors.


----------



## twesterfield

kmeininger said:


> I saw all the good stuff you guys were making so I thought I would give it a go.
> 
> My first attempt at something, I broke the baby's little noise maker so i fixed it with a monkey fist and bar, she loves this thing.
> View attachment 1894066
> 
> Here is my sinching strap for our new camera. I got diamond knots at the end and a salomon bar for the wrist.
> View attachment 1894067
> View attachment 1894068
> 
> The bow sling, I have a trad bow so no mounting holes so I made a turks head knot to a royal crown sinet to a salomon bar strap, works great but I'm not sold on the colors.
> View attachment 1894069


For "giving it a go", you seem pretty proficient! Awesome projects, I'm trying to think of something I could make for my 1.5 yr old.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## kmeininger

youtube is great, "tying it all together" is where i got all these knots hes got instructions for a lot of different knots and bars.


----------



## twesterfield

kmeininger said:


> youtube is great, "tying it all together" is where i got all these knots hes got instructions for a lot of different knots and bars.


Yep, I go to his website fusionknots. com to see everything, and then the pictures have links that take you to the YouTube video.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## twesterfield

This was my latest, a shoulder strap for my binos. Pictures make it hard to tell, but colors are neon orange and neon turquoise. I started with a snake belly braid, into a 4-strand round, to a blaze bar for the shoulder, and then round and snake belly again.








The whole sling








Snake belly








Round braid








And the blaze bar for the shoulder.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## pegleg1az

*first paracord use*

I Served my grip two times to get a larger grip... I thought I would serve it like doing bow strings. A big guinea pig on learning to serve plus to me it is clean and gives good padding...
It helps on the arthritis hands / carpel wrist.

The under wrap I soaked it in water then took the heat gun to dry it, and the top wrap I pulled as tight as I could, I had to over wrap the top being it is flared on the back and had to cover that to peek it from slipping later down the road. The thumb and pointer finger fit right in as a pocket.

Will replace the wrist wrap later...


----------



## kmeininger

I put a couple rubber bands under the bow sling I made for my trad recurve bow to keep it from slipping and it hasn't moved a hair since.


----------



## Troutbum69

rxgac said:


> Any every make a lanyard for fly fishing using para? Seems like something that could be done.


Very old I know but I made one it works great

Can pm better pics if interested


----------



## CottonMalts

atom11 said:


> View attachment 1888923
> My recent paracord project!



How much cord did that take? I really like that idea!!!!


----------



## atom11

CottonMalts said:


> How much cord did that take? I really like that idea!!!!


I couldn't even tell you how much it took. It was surprisingly less than I had expected though!


----------



## JFergus7

Those are some awesome projects! I recently purchased some paracord with the intent of learning how to make some of these things. All I learned is that I suck at this kind of stuff and I don't have the patients to learn. I would really like to get a watch band though. Those are awesome and I have a watch in need of it!


----------



## treestandnappin

Was looking for someone who makes bino straps and last week I decided to try myself. Made a wrist sling too


----------



## Ryan Guthrie

Here are a few me and my son made


----------



## legacy_hunter02

Just done my first paracord project last night. Wanted a sling for my binos for 3d turned out pretty good. I'll post some pics later tonight of it. Now I'm hooked got to make some more stuff


----------



## Ryan Guthrie

It's addictive we just started and now I've got 14 different colors of 100ft strands, couldn't stop buying.


----------



## JF from VA

To those of you who have made binocular straps (treestand and twesterfield), how do you finish the ends that connect to the binos? I can do the basic 4-strand weave to make bow slings, I just want to branch out into other things.


----------



## buckman2591

Jf from va, on mine, I do a 4 strand braid 8 inches longer than the overall desired length then I fold each end back to make a loop and do a cobra braid overtop to finish the strap


----------



## JF from VA

Thanks buckman. Do you ever make one side adjustable to be able to change the length? Could you post any pictures of a bino strap you have made?


----------



## buckman2591

As far as adjustability, I've yet to see a design that's adjustable unless you put a split ring at the end of the braid and run it through the braid to create your desired length


----------



## wvridgerunner

Got a new Dreadknot tool from Peter Atwood for doing the tightening work on my Monkey Fists and Lanyard Knots. Here's the Dreadknot tool with a paracord wrap I added, along with the first Monkey Fist finished with the tool. It was made using 2 wraps of Green Camo cord and 1 wrap of Black, tied over a 1" steel ball bearing. I also added a custom lanyard bead I made using a piece of an old carbon express arrow with inserts glued to each end:


----------



## wross1313




----------



## wvridgerunner

2 New Monkey Fist Keychains:


----------



## Fiferguy

This one is a quick and dirty collar for my dog. Black cobra weave with a red king cobra over the top.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B57Q8Hr-QXuzVU5PY3JzSTQyV28/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## wvridgerunner

Turkey Totes: 

These were for a customer, but I plan on making one for myself this weekend along with a dog leash attachment. Is it bad that I braid 40hrs. a week and then braid some more on my off time lol?


----------



## Dabo72

Looking good folks


----------



## mpc

anyone have any closeups on how you guys finished the clasps on a single point of attachment bow sling and over the shoulder bino strap im looking for ideas on how to finish off my project


----------



## mmowen01

Bino strap makers, do you transition from diamond/4 strained braid to a cobra. Or make the lanyard the whole length with the diamond/ 4 stain braid then just go over it with a cobra weave?


----------



## twesterfield

mmowen01 said:


> Bino strap makers, do you transition from diamond/4 strained braid to a cobra. Or make the lanyard the whole length with the diamond/ 4 stain braid then just go over it with a cobra weave?


I transitioned from one to another and found that my strap wants to twist in different directions. Over time I imagine it will settle, but braiding over would probably fix the problem.


----------



## pegleg1az

I just finished my first Soloman Bar bracelet in two color for my wife as the guinea pig run and did the Diamond Knot as to the buckle. WOW, I would rather untangle a chainsaw chain or a loggers chain... Then run it up to were I wanted it to be... uffta. {Damn}
I had to grab two colors and to a test run, then do it on the bracelet and mark the end of one of the single colored cords so I knew the left from right.... Beer break now...


----------



## twesterfield

pegleg1az said:


> I just finished my first Soloman Bar bracelet in two color for my wife as the guinea pig run and did the Diamond Knot as to the buckle. WOW, I would rather untangle a chainsaw chain or a loggers chain... Then run it up to were I wanted it to be... uffta. {Damn}
> I had to grab two colors and to a test run, then do it on the bracelet and mark the end of one of the single colored cords so I knew the left from right.... Beer break now...


Keeping the extra cord untangled and organized has been my biggest problem too, without taking up half the living room. Anyone have any tricks they've found for managing your extra cord while braiding?


----------



## Fiferguy

I tied a belt once with a kind of a double cobra weave. Took almost a hundred feet of cord per line, so about 400 feet. I coiled the extra up until I had about a 2 ft working length, then used a rubber band to keep the coil together. As I tied, I just pulled out some more slack from the coil and passed the entire coil through the knot as I was working. It seemed to work for me once I got used to it.


----------



## wvridgerunner

Anybody else got some pics? 


Here are a couple Rangefinder Shoulder Lanyards I made this week:


----------



## neffets40

What bow is that? (the black mathew's)


----------



## messe93

neffets40 said:


> What bow is that? (the black mathew's)


Are you talking about the Drenalin LD?


----------



## neffets40

Yeah let me know if you ever decide to sell it


----------



## bowguy357

wvridgerunner said:


> Anybody else got some pics?
> 
> 
> Here are a couple Rangefinder Shoulder Lanyards I made this week:


the orange and blue one on bottom is mine got it the other day and love it!!


----------



## wvridgerunner

Here are a couple more neck lanyards done in a square loop sinnet:


----------



## BowBaker1640

wvridgerunner said:


> Anybody else got some pics?
> 
> 
> Here are a couple Rangefinder Shoulder Lanyards I made this week:


what are you guys using for the thinner cord and where do you get it? thanks


----------



## higdeezy45b

Just started so nothing to fancy yet but I'm really like this as a hobby to pass the time till bow season.


----------



## wvridgerunner

BowBaker1640 said:


> what are you guys using for the thinner cord and where do you get it? thanks


It's Type 1 Paracord... Supply Captain is a good place to buy it from.


----------



## higdeezy45b

Few more things.


----------



## higdeezy45b

Couple new items.


----------



## pegleg1az

*Wifes bracelet*

This is my wives Bracelet. Her mom passed away last year today and last night I made a bracelet that had her moms color on the outer side [Blue] and Lisa's color as the working inside [Yellow]. Her moms passing is hard on her so I told her that everytime she felt alone or needed her help just to grab on to the bracelet and play with it. I told her that her moms blue colors are rapped around her yellow as she is wrapping her arms around her for comfort..

Cheesy, but some folks need things like that to help.. Lisa needs a lot of comfort, She had to be the one to tell the Dr.'s to pull the plug of life from her mom.. Tough thing for her to do....


----------



## HuntMaine

Those of you that have made bino straps with hooks on each end, can you point me in a direction on how to tie the ends on? I made one yesterday, starting from one hook I did the 4 strand diamond braid to cobra braid then ended with the 4 strand diamond braid with a hook on the end, but it isn't symmetrical side to side, and can't figure out how to do it. 
Thanks!


----------



## crab4life

Nothing special, no frills paracord wrap


----------



## brushmaster82

wow all i did was wrap a pvc pipe for over my back to hold my arrows while at 3d shoots. kinda like a robin hood type thing.


----------



## Ogredude43

Here is a custom dog collar and leash combo I came up with at a request from a friend. It is a mackinaw collar ( similar to a choke collar only more gentle and a leash with two handles on normally located and the other right at the clip end for more control.


----------



## rob_E

I just finished up this shoulder sling. It's my 1st paracord project ever and I'm real happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Birdie13

How did you connect it to the bow? Can you post a close up pic where it connects?


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66

randallss7 said:


> Just finished these two knives with paracord wrap, tonight,
> 
> View attachment 1294367
> View attachment 1294370


The Knife Handles are pretty sharp!


----------



## BryJR

I'm always on the lookout for cheap 550 cord. It's about 5 cents a foot on Amazon right now. Here's a link- http://www.amazon.com/Olive-Parachu...=UTF8&qid=1405143746&sr=8-3&keywords=550+cord


----------



## rob_E

Birdie13 said:


> How did you connect it to the bow? Can you post a close up pic where it connects?












I made 2 short braided pieces to attach 1/2 of the clip to the bow but didn't like how they hung down so I scrapped them and just tied them to the riser.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Ogredude43 said:


> View attachment 1989408
> Here is a custom dog collar and leash combo I came up with at a request from a friend. It is a mackinaw collar ( similar to a choke collar only more gentle and a leash with two handles on normally located and the other right at the clip end for more control.


That is great! If you ever decide to do another one, let me know. Depending on price I may be interested in one.


----------



## Ryan Guthrie

dog collar I made. First one I have done.


----------



## chinnookbuster

Watch Band, had it over 4 years, tough, better than the original factory ones...


----------



## longs

rob_E said:


> I just finished up this shoulder sling. It's my 1st paracord project ever and I'm real happy with how it turned out.


That's just cool. Where did you find the plans. Please note I have no idea how to do this stuff.


----------



## longs

bckhntr said:


> Here's what I came up with. I didn't have enough of the desert camo so I had to use some black on the buckles. I would have preferred to have an all solid color but it is what it is.
> 
> View attachment 1336762
> 
> 
> View attachment 1336763
> 
> 
> View attachment 1336764
> 
> 
> View attachment 1336774
> 
> 
> View attachment 1336775
> 
> 
> View attachment 1336774


Nice work. Looks awesome.


----------



## wvridgerunner

Ryan Guthrie said:


> dog collar I made. First one I have done.


Awesome work! Those dog collars are tricky to get a perfect fit. I made one for my Jack Russell, couldn't get that little sucker to sit still long enough for me to measure his exact neck circumference. First one was too tight, so I had to untie and start over. At least I didn't snip and burn the ends before I made him try it on, saved me from using more material on the second try lol.


----------



## waldopepper

This is my mod to my new PSE Surge. I didn't like the grip so decided to make it my way. Much better for me.
Lot of nice looking things done with the colored cord. Reminded me of my boongoggle day in Boy Scouts.
WP aka Bill


----------



## wvridgerunner

waldopepper said:


> This is my mod to my new PSE Surge. I didn't like the grip so decided to make it my way. Much better for me.
> Lot of nice looking things done with the colored cord. Reminded me of my boongoggle day in Boy Scouts.
> WP aka Bill


Nice work... is that the reflective tracer cord? I have quite a few finger callouses from constantly braiding, but the tracer cord still eats my fingers up every time I braid with that stuff lol. It should definitely work great as a grip wrap.


----------



## sixstringer4528

walnuts4x4 said:


> not finished with the way the sling attaches... looking to make a quick release so I can take the sling off once I am in my stand and had these clips laying around...


That looks sweet with the grip and limb pockets matching! Btw what bow is that?


----------



## mpetrozza67

I just went through this whole thread and some of the items that you guys have made are just plain awesome. Some really impressive work guys


----------



## Dakota6gun

rob_E said:


> I just finished up this shoulder sling. It's my 1st paracord project ever and I'm real happy with how it turned out.


Nice! That is beautiful.


----------



## Dakota6gun

kmeininger said:


> The bow sling, I have a trad bow so no mounting holes so I made a turks head knot to a royal crown sinet to a salomon bar strap, works great but I'm not sold on the colors.
> View attachment 1894069


Gorgeous, and very creative. I'll be filing this one away.


----------



## Dakota6gun

Hickory walking stick project I completed this summer. Took over 100' of paracord. 


Used Turks Head knots, three strands with middle strand color to match the handle weave and contrasting on the outer strands to cover the ends of the handle weave.


Put a Turk's head in the "middle" for an alternative hand rest position.


Weaved everything as tightly as possible by hand, and then poured boiling water over the paracord to shrink it--it's tight as a drumhead now. The stick turned out pretty nicely if I do say so myself, and it has a really nice balance to it.


----------



## Birdie13

That looks great, nice job.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Just a little quiver hanging strap I made


----------



## sc4x4truck

Here is another one I made


----------



## higdeezy45b

bowpro34 said:


> Absolutely cool stuff! How would a new guy go about learning to do this stuff?


YouTube my friend its easier than you think. Also check out Paracordforum.com


----------



## AndyVandy

Here's wrist sling I did for my daughter.


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Very cool stuff. Just wondering how do you do the over lay when making the cobra?


----------



## Judy Hall

rob_E said:


> I just finished up this shoulder sling. It's my 1st paracord project ever and I'm real happy with how it turned out.


How did you measure to figure out how long to make the sling and about how much paracord did you use? And last question, how did you then attach it to your bow? I just started a couple wrist slings for my husband and myself to finish up tomorrow. But I, and he too probably, definitely want a sling!! Thanks in advance!! And all these things I have seen on this thread are awesome!!! Great work folks!!


----------



## Dlrocket89

Finished my shoulder sling this afternoon. Very loose weave which doesn't slide on the shoulder and is very comfortable.



























Also kindof visible is my grip which I wound in a somewhat weird fashion to help fix some ergonomic issues I had.


----------



## firesticker

Couple wrist slings I've put together. Everyone in my bowhunting circle of friends has one of these now haha.


----------



## talianslyr

Bow sling, in remembrance of my father-in-law a marine


----------



## gmwilkes

firesticker said:


> Couple wrist slings I've put together. Everyone in my bowhunting circle of friends has one of these now haha.
> View attachment 2041560
> 
> View attachment 2041562


Really like the white sling, reminds me of something that would sell good in vegas... Poker anyone?


----------



## aaronsoto405

So my daughter decided she wanted to get in to archery (my daughter is 8) so i take her to buy a bow and armguard well she found a bow but she didn't find an armguard she like because they weren't girly enough so i decided to make her 1 and this is what i came up with, she really like is and she said when the bow string hits her she cant feel it so it worked out pretty good.


----------



## bablan3

Wrist sling


----------



## waldopepper

What an amazing wrist guard. Great job.
I just got into the Paracord thing making bracelets & key fobs so far.
Going to redo a wrist sling for my bow. 
Too Much Fun


----------



## haldermand

kimmiedawn said:


> this is one of many projecst I make. Along with bracelets, wrist slings, necklaces keychains and lanyards
> This is bino sling with belt hook to hang them from


I like that!!


----------



## Titan77

What is the "monkey fist" used for??


----------



## higdeezy45b

For beatin up on somebody


----------



## primal-bow

here my bow grip


----------



## easyeriq

bablan3 said:


> Wrist sling
> 
> View attachment 2067586


What is that braid?


----------



## ThomVis

easyeriq said:


> What is that braid?


Trilobite


----------



## bablan3

easyeriq said:


> What is that braid?


Yes it is a trilobite. Here is another picture of it.


----------



## easyeriq

Thank you. Im gonna have to try that


----------



## chinnookbuster

I'm Really digging that wrist guard!!! Excellent Job!!!


----------



## Gamover06

Got my first 3 projects done I am going to try a bow shoulder sling next.


----------



## Stump06

Here's some pics of some rangefinder lanyards I've made. They're really simple but really effective at keeping your rangefinder within hands reach but also out of the way.


----------



## MHoward

I made this to use when my daughter shoots outside of the yellow on a FITA target!....JUST KIDDING!......but I was commissioned to make this!


----------



## mhill

Bino stap and matching wrist strap


----------



## Gamover06

Got my shoulder sling done...


----------



## HawaiianTarHeel

Here are a few of mine:

Bracelets:








Lanyard for work:








Bow Sling:








And a wrist strap for my new release. Truth be told it's just a bridle with a choke button on it and 2 clips. I'm forever wearing various bracelets so it's super easy, I just clip whatever bracelet I have on at the time to the bridle. If I'm shooting at the range it's usually a bright color or Carolina Blue (who would've guessed based on my screen name huh? lol) but if I'm hunting I can do the same with one like the Shark Jaw camo/chartreuse bracelet that has camo and a safety color and has a braid that uses more paracord for emergency situations since I usually wear those hunting.


----------



## Gamover06

My new turkey tote...can't wait to use it.


----------



## naturalsteel

First Wrist Sling! Not perfect but will get much better now that I know what I'm doing!


----------



## MPKO

my harness


----------



## waldopepper

Handle for my Rangfinder. Got this started into a twist so I kept on making the same mistake. Turned out pretty neat.


----------



## vamppire

Couple of bino straps


----------



## coatimundi01

I make adjustable wrist slings.


----------



## coatimundi01

Started working on a rifle sling


----------



## Brock-ID

Coatimundi01, 

I cant wait to get my strap from you, I really admire you work and attention to detail. Keep up the good work!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Reminder. In order to sell slings, etc on this forum, you MUST be a supporting or main sponsor. 

Please consider sponsorship asap!

Thanks 

Lou


----------



## wvridgerunner

I've been so busy lately I haven't checked this thread in a while, some nice work on here guys! 

Here's the newest project I've been working on in my time off from making slings (hard to get motivated to braid in spare time when you do it 40+hrs a week haha). I've made quite a few different bow carrying slings in the past, but none worked better than any other shoulder sling on the market, so I just put the idea on the back burner. 

I think I've finally got a design that does everything I want. It's super silent, no noisy snap buckles or metal clips, can be attached/detached in seconds, can easily be swapped quickly, to use between multiple bows. The length is fully adjustable via a nylon strap offering 6-8" adjustment. I haven't tried to shoot with the sling attached, but I assume it shouldn't be a problem, unless the slack in the sling causes it to be visible in front of the riser at full draw. If that is a problem, I'm guessing a neodymium magnet attached to the braided portion would make an easy fix. This would keep the sling held up against the sight bracket side of the riser, out of my field of view when shooting. I really don't shoot while walking to/from stands since it's usually dark, so I'll probably just keep my design as is for now. These are quite time consuming to make, so I probably won't be selling these. If anyone wants to make their own, and has questions on the design, I'd be happy to explain in detail, anything that isn't clear from the pics.


----------



## Gamover06

Got my bow sling all done


----------



## jparker948

not really geared toward archery, but these are a few things i've made recently:


----------



## jparker948




----------



## Gamover06

WOW those look really nice. What type of know you using on the neon Yello and black lanyard


----------



## jparker948

the black portion of the lanyard is done with a 3 pin knitting spool, and the knots on each side are 2 strand diamond knots.


----------



## josephmrtn

You guys never fail to amaze me!!! I can't even do a simple braid lol much less some of this stuff!


----------



## josephmrtn

Well I decided to give wrapping my bow grip a whirl and here's what I ended up with


----------



## jparker948

that's what i thought to when i started last year, but you watch enough youtube videos and things start to become rather easy!


----------



## f7 666

Dakota6gun said:


> Hickory walking stick project I completed this summer. Took over 100' of paracord.
> 
> 
> Used Turks Head knots, three strands with middle strand color to match the handle weave and contrasting on the outer strands to cover the ends of the handle weave.
> 
> 
> Put a Turk's head in the "middle" for an alternative hand rest position.
> 
> 
> Weaved everything as tightly as possible by hand, and then poured boiling water over the paracord to shrink it--it's tight as a drumhead now. The stick turned out pretty nicely if I do say so myself, and it has a really nice balance to it.



Great job!!


----------



## wvridgerunner

Adjustable length bow shoulder sling with no buckles, but still can be attached/removed quickly and quietly:


----------



## Franklin7

anyone know what kind of knot this is?
View attachment 2215173

there is some amazing talent here! I can barely do the basics:embara:


----------



## coatimundi01

That's just a regular cobra but you layer in the extra colors


----------



## wvridgerunner

Franklin7 said:


> anyone know what kind of knot this is?
> View attachment 2215173
> 
> there is some amazing talent here! I can barely do the basics:embara:


As coatimundi01 said, that's just a Cobra Stitch with extra gutted strand(s) added under every other stitch. I call it a Cobra Stitch with Spine, some folks call it a "Backbone". You can also add another Cobra Stitch over top of the first, using smaller micro paracord... which is my favorite design. Looks like this:


----------



## tuckerjt07

This is my first attempt at making a whip. Due to some attachment issues of the core to the metal rod in the handle I had to make the turks head much larger than I would have liked to.


----------



## 138104

coatimundi01 said:


> I make adjustable wrist slings.


Would you mind sharing your layout? I want to make one for my bow.


----------



## p3t3rc

i too second that request.


----------



## OnPar

I have a question for all you DIYers. I've been making my own slings for a while now and recently picked up one of these at Cabela's out of curiosity. 
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...og/product.jsp?productId=1587544&type=product
Has anyone been able to source the "stiffy cord"? I've done a bit of Google searching but haven't come up with any online suppliers. I took the one I bought "apart" and put my own colors on it. I wanted to do my other bows.


----------



## Gamover06

I looked also and can not find a source.


----------



## VFX_Fenix

*A pair of whips*


----------



## LINGUOLIZZARD




----------



## LINGUOLIZZARD

this was pic I meant to post before.most recent bow sling


----------



## wmn2

LINGUOLIZZARD said:


> View attachment 2294025
> View attachment 2294025
> 
> this was pic I meant to post before.most recent bow sling


What braid is that? I like it a lot. I'm only familiar/proficient with cobra stitch


----------



## jason060788

wmn2 said:


> What braid is that? I like it a lot. I'm only familiar/proficient with cobra stitch


Looks like a variation of a ladder weave, almost looks like a double ladder weave.


----------



## VFX_Fenix

It's a variation of a Cullasaja River Bar.


----------



## sconfer100

Not archery related but, here's a 4 strand round braid dog leash I made.


----------



## VFX_Fenix

Nice looking eye splice.


----------



## VFX_Fenix

ATTN: Those of you who were looking for stiff cord to use as a base for your slings, look no further than "War Ready Battle Cord". The stuff's about the same diameter and stiffness of the stifficord that some slings are made with.

http://www.bladeplay.com/item--War-Ready-Battle-Cord-Ground-War--16655


----------



## kimfisherman

Got a couple questions for you if you would be so kind to answer. How many inner strands are in your cobra weave and how long is the weave between your buckles at each end? thanks in advance I usually just do rifle slings but a friend approached about doing something like this for him.


----------



## HoytCharger6

Love that orange do you make wrist straps?


----------



## HoytCharger6

Nice


----------



## johnnyyukon

Subscribed. VERY impressive work in here.

I have so much paracord and so many colors, if I see paracord almost anywhere, I buy some, ha. Problem when making a project is deciding which colors to use. 


Nothing special but here's a couple....


----------



## johnnyyukon

Perry24 said:


> Would you mind sharing your layout? I want to make one for my bow.


I see a thin-line solomon bar(or cobra weave), snake knot, maybe 4 strand round braid (spiraled) and looks like a triple overhand stopper knot. And 4 strand diamond braids for the cinching knots that slide.


----------



## AZarcher338

Planning on making a sling for my range finder


----------



## Freakball

Snake knot on my 18650 torch


----------

